
Ask HN: What are the implications of Apple moving to 64-bit architecture? - bobbles
It&#x27;s very difficult to find anything related to this subject that hasn&#x27;t been overshadowed by either &quot;4GB RAM&quot; or NSA discussions.<p>Is there anyone out there that can give an overview of what this move to 64-bit really means?<p>Does it signal Apple hoping to develop the A7 into the notebook&#x2F;desktop lines of computers?
======
t0
They're planning ahead for
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem)

~~~
gdubs
NSDate is luckily already using 64bit precision, so every current iOS device
should be able to keep ticking seconds _far_ into the future.

------
pearjuice
Worsened security; they have 32 bits more to secure. I have no doubts it will
be a lot easier for developers to jailbreak it with this new architecture.

~~~
ivank
For those not in on the joke, ASLR on 64-bit is actually a lot better than on
32-bit;
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Address_space_layout_randomiza...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Address_space_layout_randomization#Effectiveness)

~~~
fluxon
Unless apps and browser plugins appear which weaken ASLR, like several recent
versions of DropBox in 32-bit & 64-bit DLLs, Windows 7 x64 SP1 -
[http://codeinsecurity.wordpress.com/2013/09/09/installing-
dr...](http://codeinsecurity.wordpress.com/2013/09/09/installing-dropbox-
prepare-to-lose-aslr/) How vulnerable is ASLR in OSX?

------
vmarsy
you might be interested in reading this :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6370230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6370230)

